# This is cool



## Larsky

https://jalopnik-com.cdn.ampproject...its-an-absurdly-fast-801-mph-while-1832733268


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

That is cool!!!
The pilots will be bragging on this for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> That is cool!!!
> The pilots will be bragging on this for the rest of their lives.


"The best bonus of the wind boost is that it pushes you past Pennsylvania as fast as possible."

lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Larsky said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool!!!
> The pilots will be bragging on this for the rest of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> "The best bonus of the wind boost is that it pushes you past Pennsylvania as fast as possible."
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


  The reason there was no sonic boom really shouldnt need explanation.
  I guess it reflects on the intelligence of the American populace these days.


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool!!!
> The pilots will be bragging on this for the rest of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> "The best bonus of the wind boost is that it pushes you past Pennsylvania as fast as possible."
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason there was no sonic boom really shouldnt need explanation.
> I guess it reflects on the intelligence of the American populace these days.
Click to expand...

I remember the booms. I'm longish in the tooth. 

True story: I sat and listened while someone explained the jetstream was caused by airliners.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Larsky said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool!!!
> The pilots will be bragging on this for the rest of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> "The best bonus of the wind boost is that it pushes you past Pennsylvania as fast as possible."
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason there was no sonic boom really shouldnt need explanation.
> I guess it reflects on the intelligence of the American populace these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember the booms. I'm longish in the tooth.
> 
> True story: I sat and listened while someone explained the jetstream was caused by airliners.
Click to expand...


  I remember them myself back in the 60's.
They'd rattle the windows and make shit on shelves dance.
   Can't say I ever heard the jetstream theory tough.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I kinda miss em to be honest.
That unexpected boom and looking up to try and find and identify the military aircraft that caused it was pretty cool.

   The last time I heard that boom was in dramatic fashion and not that long ago.

     Lived on the South Llano river in west Texas and they did a fly by twice. Once at window level of the house which was at most 50 ft above the river valley.
   And another at about 100ft.

     Here I am relaxing in one of the remotest counties in West Texas and the sky all of a sudden sounds like it's breaking!!!

The low pass was no more than 100 yards from me and at eye level!!!

   They were FA 18's out of Fort Worth from what I could learn.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Larsky said:


> "The best bonus of the wind boost is that it pushes you past Pennsylvania as fast as possible."



Yea buddy, freaking cops on the Pennsylvania Turnpike are the worst...   

I am surprised some knucklehead did not get in behind and draft...  801 mph


----------



## BuckToothMoron

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool!!!
> The pilots will be bragging on this for the rest of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> "The best bonus of the wind boost is that it pushes you past Pennsylvania as fast as possible."
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason there was no sonic boom really shouldnt need explanation.
> I guess it reflects on the intelligence of the American populace these days.
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight, you think the explanation of a sonic boom should be intuitively obvious, yet are not amused when somebody thinks the jet stream is caused by jets.  You’re either not near as intelligent as you think, or have zero sense of humor, actually probably both.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BuckToothMoron said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool!!!
> The pilots will be bragging on this for the rest of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> "The best bonus of the wind boost is that it pushes you past Pennsylvania as fast as possible."
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason there was no sonic boom really shouldnt need explanation.
> I guess it reflects on the intelligence of the American populace these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, you think the explanation of a sonic boom should be intuitively obvious, yet are not amused when somebody thinks the jet stream is caused by jets.  You’re either not near as intelligent as you think, or have zero sense of humor, actually probably both.
Click to expand...


  So tell me.
How is the jet stream caused by jets?

  And the reason you dont get a sonic boom when flying with a 200 mph tailwind is fucking obvious as hell!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BuckToothMoron said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool!!!
> The pilots will be bragging on this for the rest of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> "The best bonus of the wind boost is that it pushes you past Pennsylvania as fast as possible."
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason there was no sonic boom really shouldnt need explanation.
> I guess it reflects on the intelligence of the American populace these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, you think the explanation of a sonic boom should be intuitively obvious, yet are not amused when somebody thinks the jet stream is caused by jets.  You’re either not near as intelligent as you think, or have zero sense of humor, actually probably both.
Click to expand...


 Are you going to respond?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool!!!
> The pilots will be bragging on this for the rest of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> "The best bonus of the wind boost is that it pushes you past Pennsylvania as fast as possible."
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason there was no sonic boom really shouldnt need explanation.
> I guess it reflects on the intelligence of the American populace these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, you think the explanation of a sonic boom should be intuitively obvious, yet are not amused when somebody thinks the jet stream is caused by jets.  You’re either not near as intelligent as you think, or have zero sense of humor, actually probably both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to respond?
Click to expand...


The point is- The jet stream is not caused by jets, and I believe that is much more common knowledge than the dynamics of a sonic boom. That’s the point.


----------

